# Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy - HOD for short



## jackytony (Jan 6, 2011)

My puppy of 5 months has contracted Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy - has anyone else come across this in there Vizslas
Its a very painful swelling of the growth plates in his front legs. Can be very serious if he doesnt recover or he could grow out of it

Would be interested to hear from anyone who has come across it

Jacky


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

When Chilli was around 5 months old, we managed to overdone her front elbows on the walks... she was limping and we finished at vets... 2 weeks on the short walks on the lead only, no stairs, no jumping on sofa... and medicines twice a day... she recovered quickly... 

but we had to think more on walks not to exrecise her too much... and play less with the ball as she was absolutely obsessed with it and wouldnt stop...

Hope your pup will be back to full health soon...


----------



## jackytony (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply
Your right about the exercise - we have had to cut any walking out completly for now - but as you can imagine his energy levels are sky high so trying to keep him calm is hard. Having to be cruel to be kind and leaving him in his crate longer just so he can rest
The pain seems to have gone away but you can see his legs are not right
Hopefully he will grow out of it. Changing his food as i really suspect that the higher protein is too blame as well as the few suppliments we were giving him which the breeder recommended


----------

